# Qt5 and QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk2



## ds6 (Feb 4, 2017)

I am having an issue with QGtkStyle; I am trying to get net-p2p/qbittorrent (my only Qt5 application) to run using Blackbird, which should be possible by exporting 
	
	



```
QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk2
```
 but I have not had any success.
I read on the ever-useful Arch Wiki that _QGtkStyle_ might have been split off to another package, so I checked and noticed x11-themes/qt5-style-plugins, but it does not have QGtkStyle and does not register it when installing...
I checked for any knobs on the related Qt5 ports (x11/qt5-core, x11-themes/qt5-style-plugins, etc.) but there was nothing mentioning it.
Is QGtkStyle functional on FreeBSD and if so, how would I go about it? I'm still rather new to this whole process so my research is top-level at best, I just hope it's not an obvious mistake!


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 4, 2017)

x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets has a GTK2 option (off by default) which enables it.


----------



## ds6 (Feb 5, 2017)

tobik said:


> x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets has a GTK2 option (off by default) which enables it.


thanks so much, I'll check it out.

edit: I rebuilt with the specified option and it worked out fine. thanks a lot!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 13, 2017)

ds6  how did you get it working, exactly? I have x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets built with GTK3 support, but the gtk option does not appear on misc/qt5ct, neither is working when setting `QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME` as gtk3.

Thanks!


----------



## ds6 (Mar 17, 2017)

lebarondemerde Qt5 was updated (see /usr/ports/UPDATING), and 5.6.2 was the last version that had the GTK2 option.
The GTK option was removed entirely for a few versions so I didn't bother updating, the pkg version is still 5.6.2 so there aren't any conflicts yet.

sorry, I don't know how you would go about resolving the issue since I haven't used the latest version. if you aren't able to get it to work you may need to report it to the maintainer. it could be the name of the variable changed.

you could always try compiling 5.6.2 instead.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 17, 2017)

ds6 Thank you for your reply. 

This installation have exactly a week made, that is why I didn't saw the update, and I am using ports instead of pkgs. While I could use the old ports most of applications I am using are (pure) Qt based what at some point would force me to update anyway.

I was trying to make a GTK theme works because QtCurve wont work properly with Qt5, and it also won't support GTK3. With the little GTK applications I have I decided to use x11-themes/qt4-style-Kvantum and x11-themes/qt4-style-Kvantum, and let the GTK ones with Adwaita - but I look for something better later.

The another solution I have in mind is to use the KDE Breeze theme, what perfectly works with everything (I tried on Linux) but it is not in ports yet, and should need some KDE dependencies.

KDE5 should not delay to much to come to ports, and so I will try the Breeze.


----------

